
Show HN: GiraphQL – A plugin based GraphQL schema builder for TypeScript - michaelghayes
https://giraphql.com/
======
michaelghayes
Hey, author here. This is a project I've been working on for a while. This was
inspired by frustrations I trying to build out a GraphQL service in node at
airbnb. We used an early version of this with a lot of success to build out
some of the support tools at airbnb. If you have any questions or feedback,
let me know!

